# CFB PLAYOFF: ORANGE BOWL



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

Come on Oklahoma


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

Man I wish I were home to watch this game


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Hope we have a better game than what I just watched between Clemson and Notre Dame.

I see the Alabama defense eating up the Heisman winner early and often in this one. Tide rolls! Hope I'm wrong, though.

GO SOONERS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

Ou has no defense but they have owned Bama in the series...

Gonna take a perfect game from Murray and co


----------



## Horns (Dec 29, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ou has no defense but they have owned Bama in the series...
> 
> Gonna take a perfect game from Murray and co


Agreed. Defense wins games


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2018)

Bama in a bloodbath


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Bama in a bloodbath


There you go..??


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Saban on the phone with the replay officials.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 29, 2018)

7-0 Bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Bama in a bloodbath


I do believe you is right!
Clemson vs Alabama for the Natty!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2018)

rdt


----------



## dirtnap (Dec 29, 2018)

Alabama will score every time they get the ball


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2018)

thwou


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

That wasn't a catch. I've seen more convincing catches than that called incomplete. Ball was rolling on his thigh. What a crock!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 29, 2018)

14-0 Bama


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

I hoped the Sooners would give them a game but this will be just like the Cotton Bowl


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2018)

go dogs?


----------



## Horns (Dec 29, 2018)

This game might end up like Auburn n Purdue


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs?


Okay, maybe it was a catch!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 29, 2018)

OU be like, 'there is no way any other team in the country can play with Bama,' watches SECCG, 'oh'.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2018)

Alabama player almost literally rips helmet off Oklahoma player--no call

Alabama player bobbles ball through the end zone --touchdown 
Obvious forward pass picked up by Alabama player---touchdown


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 29, 2018)

I am NOT a Bama fan, unless they're playing UGA, but this is ridiculous. 
Bama is unbeatable.


----------



## tcward (Dec 29, 2018)

OU may not even score....


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2018)

4HAND said:


> I am NOT a Bama fan, unless they're playing UGA, but this is ridiculous.
> Bama is unbeatable.




By a no Defense big 12 team for sure


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

*BALLGAME!*


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 29, 2018)

OU sucks


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

Another team out of a wanna be conference.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

UGA & Ohio State was better than these teams!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2018)

Just goes to prove a 4 team playoff is not a playoff. It is a committee pic fest, the # 3 & 4 teams don't even belong.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2018)

Horns said:


> This game might end up like Auburn n Purdue


?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

Turn out the lights


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2018)

hang 90 on them


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2018)

thwou


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 29, 2018)

Blow out.


----------



## tcward (Dec 29, 2018)

Dang OU...put up SOME kind of fight...


----------



## Coenen (Dec 29, 2018)

At least ND hung with Clemson. This is what it looks like when a team REALLY doesn't belong.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

That OU defender got the corn knocked out of him on that last Bama touchdown. He tried to act like he had a leg issue, please! That boy got his bell rung!

OU soft.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2018)

Coenen said:


> At least ND hung with Clemson. This is what it looks like when a team REALLY doesn't belong.



Well kinda..... Lol.  I still say OU or the golden domers don't belong. I am not saying GA. Should have been in the playoffs but good Lord chokelahoma and nothing dumb surely didn't either.


----------



## Horns (Dec 29, 2018)

OU acting like they have new life. Ridiculous


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Heisman winner, pfffft! Any of us could look like a Heisman candidate playing against those marshmallow Big 12 defenses.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Only thing better than this game, is the OU message boards! 



> Time to take down Bama! Let all your emotions out here!
> 
> OU 45
> AU 38
> ...





> OU 63 BAMA 38
> 
> Sorry if it hurts.





> If we win it’s probably going to be like 49 - 45.
> 
> Would love to completely blow them out though. Would love to hear all the excuses.
> 
> Just hope we don’t get blown out.



And my favorite early quote of the night! 



> the question now is will Bama punt tonight


----------



## Horns (Dec 29, 2018)

Wood laid on Bama LB


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Bama defender was poking at the OU running back's eyes while on the ground! No joke! WOW!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

Oklahoma has life maybe life support but there is life!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 29, 2018)

I’d take Jacobs over any RB in the country.  He’s the swiftest of em all.


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 29, 2018)

And they said this was number 3 and number 4 teams. lol. Rather watch UCF play.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

At least I got to see Saban throw his headset tonight!  I'm good now!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> At least I got to see Saban throw his headset tonight!  I'm good now!


That was hilarious ?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 29, 2018)

Murray gonna call his mommy at halftime.......”pick me up at the side door before the third quarter starts”.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 29, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> At least I got to see Saban throw his headset tonight!  I'm good now!


Spurrier wanna be!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Dec 29, 2018)

saban says he will make halftime adjustments


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Surprise! It's 31-10 Bama at the half

I wish Maria Taylor would have asked Saban if there was a QB controversy tonight.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Bama looked like Bama in the first half. Tua is every bit as good as anyone in the country. I like the guy, he is a baller. The Bama defense is playing with anger, shutting the OU heisman winner down in that first half.

Maybe we'll get a better game in the second half, but not gonna hold my breath.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2018)

bama will not go to OT like the dogs.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 29, 2018)

I know a good strategy. Oklahoma should bring in their second string quarterback after halftime. I've seen it work before


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> bama will not go to OT like the dogs.


Bama up 31-10, - I truly don't see this game going into overtime either, genius!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Stevie Wonder just tweeted out that he don't see this game going into overtime either!


----------



## dirtnap (Dec 29, 2018)

I don’t either but last years rose bowl was 31-10 out at the half?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 29, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama looked like Bama in the first half. Tua is every bit as good as anyone in the country. I like the guy, he is a baller. The Bama defense is playing with anger, shutting the OU heisman winner down in that first half.
> 
> Maybe we'll get a better game in the second half, but not gonna hold my breath.


He is good but, man he has some really really good receivers to throw to. Trevor Lawrence throws the ball better than anyone I've seen in a while. I can't believe that they were calling running plays for him tonight as much as they were. He's going to get hurt if Bama holds on and wins this game and they play each other if he runs straight up like he was against ND


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 29, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> bama will not go to OT like the dogs.


U love u some dawgs don’t ya.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

dirtnap said:


> I don’t either but last years rose bowl was 31-10 out at the half?


Might want to go check that. It was 17-10 Oklahoma at the half


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## dirtnap (Dec 29, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Might want to go check that. It was 17-10 Oklahoma at the half


I did check I was wrong it was 31-17


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

dirtnap said:


> I did check I was wrong it was 31-17


I know, bud. The image I posted is incorrect. In fact, I contacted them about it the day it was posted, but they never fixed it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Would liked to have seen OU go for a TD that close. 31-13 Tide


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Would liked to have seen OU go for a TD that close. 31-13 Tide


Yea I would have went for it


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

Not a very exciting game.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 29, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama defender was poking at the OU running back's eyes while on the ground! No joke! WOW!



You're surprised? Y'all should play Alabama every year


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 29, 2018)

OU want send that tuna to the tent like UGA did either. Lol


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Not only did the Bama receiver push off, that wasn't a catch.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

If Oklahoma can score this game could get interesting


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 29, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Not only did the Bama receiver push off, that wasn't a catch.


That defender was all over him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

What a throw and catch! TD Sooners! 31-20 Tide


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

This is getting good


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Yup! Getting interesting for sure. Prolly won't last long, though.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Bama receivers are getting wide open.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 29, 2018)

Bama back to the grind. The less cute stuff they do, the better they look.


----------



## Horns (Dec 29, 2018)

Bama falling apart or naw? D missing tackles? Naw


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2018)

Lol okie came out and wet the bed and then since has outscored Bama 20-3. A little to late.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Najee Harris a wrecking ball, son! Dang!


----------



## Coenen (Dec 29, 2018)

Slanting them to death. Clinical scoring drive.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

TD Bama - 38-20


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 29, 2018)

Najee is 1 next yesr


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Lol okie came out and wet the bed and then since has outscored Bama 20-3. A little to late.


So, have you been able to do any hunting up there? Or just spending a lot of quality family time together?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2018)

Okie defense is pure garbage. How many times will they let bama throw the slant and not change the formation. All bama has to do is run up the middle and then throw the slant every 3 or four plays.


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 29, 2018)

75 for okie is a punk.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 29, 2018)

Yea he needs to go.  That’s several times he’s done that


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

JHannah92 said:


> 75 for okie is a punk.


Looked like the Bama defender drove his shoulder into the QBs face to me.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> So, have you been able to do any hunting up there? Just quality family time?


All quality family time in the man cave.lol
I've about had all I can stand though watching westerns with blowouts mixed in. Headed home tomorrow.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> All quality family time in the man cave.lol
> I've about had all I can stand though watching westerns with blowouts mixed in. Headed home tomorrow.


Well, enjoy the rest of your stay!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Bama receivers are getting wide open.


did you expect anything different from the worst pass d in the country?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

If Ou's defense had a pulse they could come back


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> did you expect anything different from the worst pass d in the country?


No, no I didn't.  

TD Sooners!

38-27 Tide


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 29, 2018)

See what happens when you don’t pay the refs enough?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Well, enjoy the rest of your stay!


 I'm doing my best. I let my wife buy the tickets. We don't fly out of Columbus until 10:30 tomorrow night?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

That was dumb


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm doing my best. I let my wife buy the tickets. We don't fly out of Columbus until 10:30 tomorrow night?


Y'all have a safe trip home, brother.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all have a safe trip home, brother.


Thanks


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

Clemson vs Alabama who y’all pick?
I’ll go with Clemson


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Rackmaster said:


> Clemson vs Alabama who y’all pick?
> I’ll go with Clemson


Bama but I hope Clemson.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 29, 2018)

Well, it's over now.


----------



## dirtnap (Dec 29, 2018)

Regardless of how this has went Kyler Murray is one heck of a player


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 29, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Ou's defense had a pulse they could come back


This is why I hoped OSU could have got in. Yes they have been sporadic this year and have given up a lot of big plays but they also are capable of shouting down an offense during stretches of the game because of their athletes. OU just doesnt have that ability. OSU offense is just as capable as OU and actually after watching this game OSUs receivers are much better than OUs.

It's just my opinion OSU has a much better upside than OU because OU defense is so bad.


----------



## dirtnap (Dec 29, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> This is why I hoped OSU could have got in. Yes they have been sporadic this year and have given up a lot of big plays but they also are capable of shouting down an offense during stretches of the game because of their athletes. OU just doesnt have that ability. OSU offense is just as capable as OU and actually after watching this game OSUs receivers are much better than OUs.
> 
> It's just my opinion OSU has a much better upside than OU because OU defense is so bad.


They’re definitely better than Notre Dame


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

Clemson has a great defense


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

Clemson will give Bama all they can handle.


----------



## dirtnap (Dec 29, 2018)

I don’t know about Alabama vs Clemson I wanna say Clemson but I just think that as good as Lawrence looks, he’s still 19 years old and I think Saban will confuse him and make him make some bad mistakes


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

Congrats once again Bammers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 29, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2018)

dirtnap said:


> I don’t know about Alabama vs Clemson I wanna say Clemson but I just think that as good as Lawrence looks, he’s still 19 years old and I think Saban will confuse him and make him make some bad mistakes



Clemson will need to lean on Etienne early and hope Lawrence can adjust to the speed of Bama's defense.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2018)

Bama will beat Clemson easily. Lawrence is good but that ND defense ain’t close to what he’s going to endure. The game speed alone will take him at least 2 quarters.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Bama will beat Clemson easily. Lawrence is good but that ND defense ain’t close to what he’s going to endure. The game speed alone will take him at least 2 quarters.


I'm leaning this way as well. Except for 2 throws and 2 huge breaks Clemson got in the first half, the first half was fairly even and ND is just not that good. Don't get me wrong Clemson is very good and their defense will give bama some problems but I just think bama wins by 2 scores.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide


Nice win!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2018)

Congrats 6 00Beau and Fairhope. Roll Tide all the way!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Congrats 6 00Beau and Fairhope. Roll Tide all the way!



Dont forget 6!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2018)

?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2018)

IMO it will come down to who has ball last. Clemson has a great defense!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 30, 2018)

Rackmaster said:


> IMO it will come down to who has ball last. Clemson has a great defense!


Or is ND that bad?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> Or is ND that bad?


This,,,,


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> Or is ND that bad?



I think ND is that bad, but Clemson and Dabo have shown that they can beat Alabama.
It will be a good game I just don't believe Alabama will do to Clemson what they did to Oklahoma! 

GO CLEMSON!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Rackmaster said:


> I think ND is that bad, but Clemson and Dabo have shown that they can beat Alabama.
> It will be a good game I just don't believe Alabama will do to Clemson what they did to Oklahoma!
> 
> GO CLEMSON!


Don't know,,,,Bama is pretty much unbeatable,,,,


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Don't know,,,,Bama is pretty much unbeatable,,,,


Clemson has done it before with Deshaun Watson in 2016. 
I will pull for Clemson! 
Tua was a freshman when he beat UGA for the Natty, we will have to see if Trevor Lawrence can do the same for Clemson.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Don't know,,,,Bama is pretty much unbeatable,,,,



Bama's defense is their weak link. Ou scored pretty much at will in the 2nd half. If Ou had an average defense they could very well have come back. Clemson's defense wont get run over the way Ou did.

Either way it should be a slugfest


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2018)

either way, the NC goes through the south!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bama's defense is their weak link. Ou scored pretty much at will in the 2nd half. If Ou had an average defense they could very well have come back. Clemson's defense wont get run over the way Ou did.
> 
> Either way it should be a slugfest


Maybe we'll actually have a game,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2018)

bullgator said:


> either way, the NC goes through the south!


Just like the bass fishin,it's the weather,,,,


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2018)

Michigan exposed
Notre Dame exposed
Purdue exposed

.........next!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2018)

Rackmaster said:


> I think ND is that bad, but Clemson and Dabo have shown that they can beat Alabama.
> It will be a good game I just don't believe Alabama will do to Clemson what they did to Oklahoma!
> 
> GO CLEMSON!



It ain't gonna happen. Bama will win.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2018)

elfiii said:


> It ain't gonna happen. Bama will win.




^^^^^^ this ol guy has it straight


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 30, 2018)

Saban will use the sloppy play Bama displayed after getting the 28-0 lead as motivation in practice this week.  Seen it over and over before. Bama will play their best game next week.  Not knocking Clemson at all, they have a tremendous team, but Bama at its best is going to be hard to beat.   Maybe if Deshaun Watson came back.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Michigan exposed
> Notre Dame exposed
> Purdue exposed
> 
> .........next!


Lol 
um was exposed by OSU. OSU handled them even more than UF did and they had all their starters. Purdue at 6-6 and just got beat by Minny 42-7 a few weeks ago, and you think they just got exposed.lol
Your late to the party if you just realized ND was exposed. 
Your trying way to hard!!!lol


----------



## bullgator (Dec 30, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Lol
> um was exposed by OSU. OSU handled them even more than UF did




UM 39  OSU 62   23 pt difference 

UM 15   UF 41    26 pt difference


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2018)

bullgator said:


> UM 39  OSU 62   23 pt difference
> 
> UM 15   UF 41    26 pt difference


Your offense struggled at times against a depleted defense and OSU could have scored 100 if they wanted. Took a knee inside the 10 to end the game. Um scored a couple late TDs against backups. Apparently you didn't watch that game. 5 minutes in and it was like clubbing babby seals. Took UF into the second half to finally take control of a depleted UM team that quit on the season a month ago. UF had everything to play for including pride. I could go on but I think you know the circumstances.

Like I said though, you should enjoy the win and look forward to next year!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 30, 2018)

LOL A Goober and Buckeye arguing about how bad their teams beat a sucky Michigan team. Oooooooo! You boys should be very proud!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 30, 2018)

Good grief! That's Kinda like some thug bragging to his homies about how bad he beat up an old lady!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 31, 2018)

Sorry I’m late. What did these two games prove Georgia should have been in the play offs not ND. Georgia southern scored a TD on Clemson and also Clemson only scored 24 on Southern. Georgia gave Bama a game. Bama got slack and Saban said it. Alabama could have scored another TD but took a knee. The OU coach said that they out scored us after the came back. That’s a joke and Trophy Boy was saying that Bama did not beat us we beat ourselves. They got beat by Texas and got a second bite at the apple. Georgia is going to show Texas what SEC football is. I think OK probably should have been in the playoffs but no way did ND have any reason or right to have been there. IMO we saw the two best teams in the country play in the SEC Championship. Clemson is good and the might beat Bama but maybe not.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 31, 2018)

"Sorry I’m late. What did these two games prove Georgia should have been in the play offs not ND. Georgia southern scored a TD on Clemson and also Clemson only scored 24 on Southern. Georgia gave Bama a game. Bama got slack and Saban said it. Alabama could have scored another TD but took a knee. The OU coach said that they out scored us after the came back. That’s a joke and Trophy Boy was saying that Bama did not beat us we beat ourselves. They got beat by Texas and got a second bite at the apple. Georgia is going to show Texas what SEC football is. I think OK probably should have been in the playoffs but no way did ND have any reason or right to have been there. IMO we saw the two best teams in the country play in the SEC Championship. Clemson is good and the might beat Bama but maybe not."

Classic - under the porch life

roll tide

ac


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> LOL A Goober and Buckeye arguing about how bad their teams beat a sucky Michigan team. Oooooooo! You boys should be very proud!


Hush! We took care of the LSU team that caused y’all to play in the “What If” Bowl.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Your offense struggled at times against a depleted defense and OSU could have scored 100 if they wanted. Took a knee inside the 10 to end the game. Um scored a couple late TDs against backups. Apparently you didn't watch that game. 5 minutes in and it was like clubbing babby seals. Took UF into the second half to finally take control of a depleted UM team that quit on the season a month ago. UF had everything to play for including pride. I could go on but I think you know the circumstances.
> 
> Like I said though, you should enjoy the win and look forward to next year!!!!


C’mon Snook, more big10 pretzel logic. A big10 that hasn’t sent a team to the CFPs the last two years. Your forgetting about the OSU beatdown by Purdue. That same Purdue that got disembodied by an SEC team that wasn’t on the radar. 
As for UF, we were in the mother of all rebuilding years, not like OSU, the the media darlings once again preseason favorites to take it all with their forever top five recruiting classes. So yes, I’ll take our over achieving year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 31, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Hush! We took care of the LSU team that caused y’all to play in the “What If” Bowl.



???


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???


lol


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Hush! We took care of the LSU team that caused y’all to play in the “What If” Bowl.



And you're still zeros.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Hush! We took care of the LSU team that caused y’all to play in the “What If” Bowl.


And we took care of Kentucky for y'all.  

I won't lie, cousin Eddie and the fighting goobers looked pretty good against Michigan. Y'all did good, man.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> And we took care of Kentucky for y'all.
> 
> I won't lie, cousin Eddie and the fighting goobers looked pretty good against Michigan. Y'all did good, man.


We did, thanks. Now we get our SEC brother Georgia to take care of another big 12? team and life is good for another college season


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> And you're still zeros.


Y’all know your getting nervous watching our progress. You won’t admit it but you know your not looking forward to playing us next year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 31, 2018)

bullgator said:


> C’mon Snook, more big10 pretzel logic. A big10 that hasn’t sent a team to the CFPs the last two years. Your forgetting about the OSU beatdown by Purdue. That same Purdue that got disembodied by an SEC team that wasn’t on the radar.
> As for UF, we were in the mother of all rebuilding years, not like OSU, the the media darlings once again preseason favorites to take it all with their forever top five recruiting classes. So yes, I’ll take our over achieving year.


I'm glad we are in the Rose bowl but it's to bad we couldn't have played y'all instead of the weasels!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Y’all know your getting nervous watching our progress. You won’t admit it but you know your not looking forward to playing us next year.



Sure we are. Y'all looked strong whipping a weak Michigan. That just means we won't beat y'all in a walk over next year. It will be fun to watch.

Congrats on the curb stomp of Michigan. The B1G got nothing on the SEC. Never has, never will.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 31, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Sure we are. Y'all looked strong whipping a weak Michigan. That just means we won't beat y'all in a walk over next year. It will be fun to watch.
> 
> Congrats on the curb stomp of Michigan. The B1G got nothing on the SEC. Never has, never will.


----------

